# Denon 3808Ci Firmware Update



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never updated my firmware and before I do, I'd like to know if anyone has had success on their first attempt? I've read a few posts where some people have unsuccessfully attempted and in some cases rendering their units inoperable.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Eaglerider97,

If there is a problem with power outage or any power and/or programming glitch you can render your AVR in this case..., inoperable. However, If the upgrade process is anything like computers and of course it is. It is checked for errors after downloading and before you hit the install button. If you visibly detect a problem, you should be able to start over.

But the first question is..., do the benefits outweigh the risk? What are the benefits by the way? I have a AVR 3805 and I could make some time to upgrade. This must be through the DLink.

I've upgraded the CMOS chip and bios on several MoBo's I've owned. The process in monitored by the Manufacturer's automated download site. The download is easy enough but when you hit the install there can be no interruptions until notified by the install program. You need good power and do not touch anything until told what to do next.

Greg


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Greg,
As for the benefits, if anyone can tell me what the benefits would be I'd think about it. For now, I'm not experiencing any problems so I'm more likely to leave it alone. I have internet radio but it's really lousy to scroll and find stations. When I do find stations I like, they play for about 20 min then nothing. I have an AppleTV box hooked up to the Denon and am much happier with that. 
Again, what benefits would I achieve risking a firmware update?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I did go to Denon.com and downloaded a few of the PDF's specific to the AVR-3805 and I did not read anything not contained in my Manual already. I believe I'm good, I have no complaints.

Best of luck with your search.

Greg


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

So you're saying you didn't need to upgrade and left your unit as is?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I was not thorough it was late I just briefly scanned 2 PDF's. I am going to aet some time aside to review each download within this following week. But, usually if there are new updates it is flagged somehow and I saw nothing like that for downloads to indicate "New anything". 

I went to Denon.com and searched for downloads. I was given a page with only 10 or a dozen models listed I had to key in my model and number e.g. "AVR 3805". Now I wonder if the models listed had recalls or new updates. I did not see "AVR 3808" listed.

I'll get back to you after looking over the info for my AVR much closer.

Greg


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Greg,
I too visited Denon's website and did not find anything listed for my avr. Like I said, I'm willing to just leave it alone unless there are substantial benefits to doing an upgrade. 
I'll anxiously await your findings.


----------

